# How to transform SOCKS5 proxy to http/https proxy?

## tiantong

Now I'm using shadowsocks proxy, but it's SOCKS5 and many app only support http/https proxy. How to transform socks5 to http globally? For some command-line program, I can use proxychains, but it doesn't work on some graphic program .

----------

## sergeev917

I actually haven't used that, but did you try privoxy (http://www.privoxy.org/user-manual/config.html)?

It has socks upstream server support, look for configuration directive "forward-socks"

----------

